# i am new to this



## knomadiq (Oct 17, 2009)

ok i am taking a trip to new orleans form louisville ky. it is a 11hr ride. any one know of good camp sites or places i can go to. i am new to this whole thing so slpeeping out side is kinda forien to me so i wma going to start by sleeping in my car. then up grade to tent! but would love to know were i can go to shower? and what do u do at a camp stite? i thought the red hand was a check mark not a thumbs down. sorry yall

knomadiq


----------



## knomadiq (Oct 17, 2009)

*hello world*

going to take a nap then head on my journy


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

While I don't know of CG's (CG=campground) along your route, you may hear from others here. The forum is starting to have a CG rating system - there are other sites that have a larger database, so do some searching for those.

Most CG's will have bathroom facilities that have showers. Just remember that lots of other feet are using those showers, so wear some crocs or flip flops while in there.

There are two different types of CG's - those that have tons of amenities and those that don't. Most people in this forum prefer the second one. We like to do more things outside like fishing, hiking, teaching the kids about nature, etc. There is nothing better than doing these things all day, then sitting around the campfire making s'mores and looking at the fireflies while the sun goes down.

99% of the campers out there are the nicest people you will ever meet. Just like with anything, don't let the crummy acting 1% turn you off.

Be sure to stay warm, KY can start getting cold this time of year.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## tanner (Oct 27, 2009)

hey knomadiq, 

Campgrounds, RV Parks, Tent and RV Camping in the U.S. has an option to find all Campgrounds within 25 miles of your current location automatically under Campground Search. This would help you locate campgrounds on your route between Louisville, Ky to New Orleans. Hope this helps!

tanner
www.CampingRoadTrip.com


----------

